# Before Kindle, where did you go to buy books? (BESIDES bookstores)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Before you got your Kindle, where did you used to buy your books? (NOT counting regular bookstores)

For me:

- Airports
- Thrift/secondhand stores
- Used bookstores
- Campus store (when I attended college, it had several $1 book bins)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

All of the above and the library.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

where ever the sold books,  drug store, supermarket, candy store  BJ's Sam's club, Kmart ,Target  etc.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I rarely buy books, even now. I still get a majority of my books from the library. I have ten out right now.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Used Bookstores, Libraries, Thrift Stores/Salvation Army/Goodwill, and Amazon.com.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to haunt used bookstores in whatever city I was in, usually coming home from vacation with twice as many books as I started with.  I also found a great souce online at www.alibris.com.  They have used books by many of my favorite authors for $3 or less and free shipping when you spend more than $49.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anywhere I don't have to pay full price.  When I find myself stuck somewhere without a book and I have to pay cover price, I break out in hives.  Authors rarely make money on me.  

Except for Gabaldon and Rowling, I never buy new hardbacks.  Even my beloved Miss Julia series doesn't tempt me to buy the hardback, and when it comes out in paperback, I'll get it from Amazon.  Now I'll get the new ones in Kindle.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Paperbackswap.com, costco, and I love Garage/Yard sales.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

CS said:


> Before you got your Kindle, where did you used to buy your books? (NOT counting regular bookstores)
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


All of these, plus grocery store, Wal Mart... pretty much any where you find books.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto on all the below. I had books I didn't buy that were swapped with friends, my Mom and sister. They are not happy that I am a Kindleholic.  

Linda


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto,if they sold books I looked and usually bought.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to do bookmooch,  sometimes I would get books at the local Borders.  I work at a used bookstore/comic shop so sometimes something comes in once in a while that I like.  I prefer science fiction and fantasy, which is something that doesn't come in commonly... no one in this area seems to want to give em up!  But occasionally some kindly person will bring in a truckload of sci-fi/fant. and then I am in first pick heaven.  Too bad the kindle cant do color yet, I would love to be able to read comics on it.  My graphic novel bookshelf is full to the brim right now


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Library, online with Amazon and Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wherever I happen to be   

Amazon, BJ's, Borders, Barns & Noble. . . . .my folks house.  O.K.  I don't 'buy' books there, but I all ways prowl around to see what new books might be available for borrowing  

Ann


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon....so I guess nothing has changed


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazon for the vast majority. Airport bookstores when I was traveling. Borders when I am here at home (rare).

L


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Garage Sales
Used Bookstores
E-Bay
Safeway
Drug Store
Airport
Audible.com

After I am done with books I do one of the following:

1.  Donate to Library in South Dakota - (The county is hurting for $$ and they are not buying any new books
    at the library).

2.  Give them to my friends -- strangers --


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My local library has a used book cart...paperbacks 25 cents Hardbound 50-1.00.  
New:  (Besides Border's) Target, Sam's Club


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite place was my Mom's house = FREE! 
Then the library bookstore most = $.25
Then Amazon's used sellers
if new release, only paperback, at Costco, Target, etc.

The Kindle is actually costing me money, (except for those AWESOME freebies)
but DH LOVES not seeing DTB all over!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Amazon. Amazon owns my soul, seriously.

Nemo


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I live in a very rural area and Wal-Mart is about all we have.
But I have ordered from Amazon things I can't get at Wal-mart. Books and DS games.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I also bought most of my books from amazon.  I was also incapable of driving past a Friends of the Library sale without buying at least one $5 grocery bag full of books.  My most recent acquisition prior to getting my Kindle, all of Stephen King's short story collections (except the new one, of course) in library-bound hardback, excellent condition.  Score!


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Barnes and Noble about 3 miles from my house and stop by about 3+ times per week on my way home to see if there are any new books I must have.  There's a gal there I see a couple times a month that gave me recommendations but I've pretty much exhausted her lists.  

I also sometimes buy from the airport or Target if I see a book I need when I'm there.


----------

